# "The Sensitive Gut" Digestive Disorders



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well written and easily understood article:http://www.aolhealth.com/digestive-disorde...e-sensitive-gut


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

BQ,Thanks. You are right that it is well done.


----------

